# Interesting pieces of furniture



## Anonymous (12 Jan 2007)

*Please do not post in this thread!*

I will place photos and info for all pieces of furniture featured in my "interesting pieces of furniture" threads here to form a catalogue or list of what we like/dislike/aspire to.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jan 2007)

The first piece is my favourite item of furniture by my personal favourite maker/designer

Becksvoort's 15 drawer cabinet 







Chris Becksvoort says:


> 50H x 15W x 14D
> My signature piece and personal favorite. With over 190 individual parts and almost 300 dovetails, it represents a fair amount of work. It holds keys, gloves, coins, papers, camera equipment, or even your collection of antique toys.




His webpage is here


----------



## Anonymous (13 Jan 2007)

Hi all

The second piece of furniture in what I hope will be a regular series over a long period of time.


This one was the first suggestion I received from a member in my 'inbox'

All that he told me is that this is one of his all-time, favourite pieces and is a desk made by Nick Chandler when he worked for David Savage. 

He says that "For me it has a sort of vitality that makes it feel almost alive." 







David Savage's website is here


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2007)

Hi all 

The third piece of furniture in what I hope will be a regular series over a long period of time. 

This one was the second suggestion I received from a member in my 'inbox' 

"One of my favourites is an Arts and Crafts desk attributed to EA (Ernest Archibald) Taylor - 1874-1951. 

I bought it a couple of years ago and intend to make a stool to match. (TUIT)."












The actual thread is here


----------



## Anonymous (21 Jan 2007)

Hi all

The fourth piece of furniture in what I hope will be a regular series over a long period of time.


This one was another suggestion I received from a member in my 'inbox'

He says:
Here is a suggestion for your design thread. I don't like much of David Savage's work to be honest, but I think he hit the sweet spot with this table.
I love how deceptively simple it seems, but I would imagine that making it would be a challenge because of the chamfer which changes in angle as it travels along the length. I might find out, anyway, as I would really like to attempt to make a table like this when I've cleared my to-do list! I'll use black walnut for mine, though, rather than £1000 worth of Rosewood. 













More info may be found here


All are welcome to comment on the pieces and *please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why *

Discussion about thsi piece may be found here


----------



## Anonymous (25 Jan 2007)

Hi all

The fifth piece of furniture in the series.

This one was another suggestion I received from a member in my 'inbox'

He says:
It's a Paduak veneered Drinks Cabinet with inlaid Marquetry design in Lace Wood and stained Beech. Highlights by hot sanding. Shellac finish and lacquer. A 'modern' (year or two) pieces by a student.






All are welcome to comment on the pieces and *please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why *

The thread and discussion are here


----------



## Anonymous (1 Feb 2007)

Hi all

The sixth piece of furniture in the series.

This one was another suggestion I received from a member in my 'inbox'

All he says is "Don't forget John Makepeace - you know that mind blowing chair in holly"







All are welcome to comment on the pieces and *please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why *

The discussion on this piece can be seen here

John's work can be seen here:
http://www.johnmakepeacefurniture.com/chairs/millennium.htm


----------



## Anonymous (12 Feb 2007)

The seventh piece of furniture in the series.

This one was another suggestion I received from a member in my 'inbox'


This piece is a buffet by David Marks. Buffet 1994, Quilted Maple, Ebony, Wenge, Eastern Maple, 72" x 36" x 20" and is a favourite of our resident saw maker

















All are welcome to comment on the pieces and *please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why *

More about this piece here
http://www.djmarks.com/portfolio/buffet.asp


The discussion thread is here


----------



## Anonymous (19 Feb 2007)

The eighth piece of furniture in the series.

This one was another suggestion I received from a member in my 'inbox' - and yet another chair  

Here's what they like about it:



> Hans Wegner's Moller Chair - because it updates and pares down a classical form with such ease, elegance and simplicity, to the extent that I can't see how it could be improved on. It just looks so right. The pinnacle of a great designer's career, I reckon.









HANS J. WEGNER 1990

The chair was drawn for the Møller Centre at Churchill College in Cambridge, and produced by PP Møbler on special request from ship owner, Maersk McKinney Møller, who wanted a cross between PP 105 and PP 240.

Without Møller's request, the chair would probably never have been drawn. And it therefore seems only natural to name after him - the Møller Chair.

PP Møbler produced the chair from 1990 to 1996 in ash with strawbottom seat.



All are welcome to comment on the pieces and please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why


The discussion on this piece is located here


----------



## Anonymous (22 Feb 2007)

The ninth piece of furniture in the series.

This one was another suggestion I received from a member in my 'inbox' - and yet another chair  

The 'classic' Maloof rocking chair








*Note the following is a different chair*

This one gives me an opportunity to add one of my own all-time favourite pieces by our own Waterhead37 which I am reminded of when seeing the Maloof piece








More info on the Maloof chair can be found here

More info on Chris's chair can be found here

All are welcome to comment on the pieces and please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why

The original thread and discussion can be seen here


----------



## Anonymous (25 Feb 2007)

The tenth piece of furniture in the series.

This one was another suggestion I received from a member in my 'inbox', and they said:



> Tony - This was from one of the top UK schools - a student's work. Wych Elm table with tooled leather inlay. Slider in the side apron and matching coasters with leather. Finished with Shellac and Lacquer (unsure how many coats). It was about 4' long I believe.
> 
> I liked it when I saw it mainly for the simplicity and the 'warmth' of the piece.
> You can put this in if you like - it would be interesting to hear what the others think! It was sold to a client in Oxfordshire some time ago.










All are welcome to comment on the pieces and please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why

The thread and discussion are located here


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mar 2007)

Finally, the eleventh piece of furniture in the series.

A table and chair by the Meier Brothers. Black walnut frame
Top fiddleback walnut Trim, inlays, and accents fiddleback maple

Dimensions: L 72"X W 32" X H 30"













More info here


All are welcome to comment on the pieces and please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why


the original thread and discussion can be seen here


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mar 2007)

The event you've all been waiting for - the twelfth piece of furniture in the series.

A nice cabinet by Richard Williams that was suggested by one of our members






More info here


All are welcome to comment on the pieces and please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why


The original discussion and post may be found here


----------



## Anonymous (6 Apr 2007)

Here we go, the 13th piece of furniture in the series, once again suggested by a member who pm'ed me a while back



> Here is a piece that might provoke discussion - Maker is Zivko Radenkov
> I know very little about him other than that he trained under Krenov at College of Redwoods. I would guess from his name that he's of Russian extraction which might account for the stunning (I think ) marquetry (content of rather than execution of - if you see what I mean) I think the marquetry adds something to the possibly rather derivative piece which appears to be very obviously in the style of JK, or at least a style associated strongly with him. The piece in the picture is apparently his latest piece.














All are welcome to comment on the pieces and please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why


The original post and ensuing discussion may be found here


----------



## Anonymous (15 Apr 2007)

Here we are, the 14th piece in the series, once again from my 'inbox'




> This is Jere Osgood's "Spring Desk" in Indian Rosewood and Ash. Osgood's signature style is the laminated bends that you see here.














There's an article about his bending technique here


Brief Bio here 


All are welcome to comment on the pieces and please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why

The original thread and discussion may be found here


----------



## Anonymous (29 Apr 2007)

Here we are, the 15th piece in the series, once again from my 'inbox'

One of our member's favourite pieces, Hans Wegner's Peacock Chair made from Ash, teak and papercord

















Website may be found here 


All are welcome to comment on the pieces and please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why


The original thread and discussion may be found here


----------



## Anonymous (4 Jun 2007)

Sorry all, been very busy lately with work and making things and not had time to post much.

However, here is the 16th piece of furniture for your consideration which was sent to me by one of our members a while back.

The member said:



> Its not quite in the same league as EG the Barcelona chair, or Alvar Aalto's 402 or 406 chairs but it is nonetheless interesting, and I think it has a timeless appeal about it. It is definateley contempory yet there is an ancient almost egyptian elegance to the proportion's. It has been manufactured with a cnc machine by "Unto This Last" design studio run by 2 French designers out of Brick Lane, London. It is done to a high standard of finish, they operate on a fast turnaround basis, they do each of their pieces to order, with no stocks held. They assemble on site, you collect-no cost's for warehousing, packaging, transport etc, you can watch your pieces being made. Their aim is to create and sell furniture of a high quality at cheap mass production prices, so that lots of ordinary people can afford genuine designer furniture, pretty much in line with the pioneering ethos and aims of the original modernist designers of the early 20th century















All are welcome to comment on the pieces and please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why.

The original thread and discussion may be found here


----------



## Anonymous (9 Sep 2007)

Been a while, but we have the 17th in the series of interesting pieces of furniture for your consideration which was sent to me by one of our members a while back.

The member said:



> I thought this chair might be a good subject for your interesting pieces of furniture. Its called the 'Ogham Cherry Chair'
> 
> I love how the piece is minimalist yet elegant, although it doesn't look very comfortable (the maker assures us it is). Aparantly the lines marked on the back are from an ancient Irish script called 'Ogham', based on the names of trees.
> 
> The maker describes how the back is actually two flat pieces cut on to a curve. When they are joined at an angle they create a nice curve for a chair back.



















All are welcome to comment on the pieces and please pm me with* links to any photos *that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why


The original thread and discussison may be found here


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dec 2007)

OK, here we have the 18th in the series of interesting pieces of furniture for your consideration which was sent to me by one of our members a while back.

The member said:



> From the Pollaro workshop after Ruhlman. Im a fan of a lot of their stuff and in business terms theyre an interesting setup















All are welcome to comment on the pieces and* please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why*

The origianl thread and discussion may be found here


----------



## Anonymous (13 Jan 2008)

OK, here we have the 19th in the series of interesting pieces of furniture for your consideration which was sent to me by one of our members a while back.

The member said:



> I love long case clocks. Their simplicity, their soothing tick-tock, the way they become a part of the family as they are handed down through the generations. But so often they are spoilt by the unnecessary fussiness of their cases, adorned as they are with naff phrases like "Tempus fugit" and ostentatious pillars and furnials. Then one day I saw this long case clock by that Master designer and furniture maker John Makepeace. At last a case so simple, yet so majestic, that really does justice to the movement inside. How I would love to own that clock.









The website is to be found here


All are welcome to comment on the pieces and* please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why*

The original thread and discussion may be found here


----------



## Anonymous (3 Feb 2008)

OK, here we have the 20th in the series of interesting pieces of furniture for your consideration which was sent to me by one of our members a while back.

The member said:



> I am quite a fan of several pieces made by our Philly and also I like a lot of James Krenov's work, so naturally Philly's Krenovian cabinet sits high up in my list of all time favourite pieces of furniture.
> I love the book matching on the drawer fronts and the the doors, and the proportions just seem so right. Having seen this in the 'flesh', I was impressed with the level of finish and the detailing as well as Philly's honesty pointing out little 'defects' and the slight inconsistencies as a a result of using hands such as the slightly uneven chambers round the top.
> An outstanding piece of furniture that I wish I had the skill to make.
















The website detailing the build is to be found here


All are welcome to comment on the pieces and* please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why*

The original thread and discussion may be found here


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mar 2008)

OK, here we have the 21st in the series of interesting pieces of furniture for your consideration which was sent to me by one of our members a while back.

The member said:



> The Pondlife Bench is a "love it or hate it" piece of garden furniture by Philip Koomen whose workshop is in the village of Checkendon in South Oxfordshire a few miles from my home.
> 
> The original "Pondlife" bench was produced in 1998. It has been described by The Independent as "organic and wildly eccentric" and by Channel 4 as "absolutely beautiful". The Pondlife bench began as a one-off experimental flight of fancy, exploring the relationship between furniture and sculpture. The design aims to create an object that transcends its functional purpose, engaging the user and observer in an unusual aesthetic and tactile experience.
> 
> ...









The website showing more of Mr Koomen's work is here
http://www.koomen.demon.co.uk/


All are welcome to comment on the pieces and* please pm me with links to any photos that you would like featured here and a few lines explaining why*

The original thread and discussion may be found here


----------



## quinnbeia (3 Feb 2011)

I can't see 20th images which You have posted here. Can you show it again? I am really curious to see it.

Post Edited by Moderator:


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2011)

3 years ago - people tend to dump their stashes eventually, so photos disappear as they are not kept on the forum server.
Coincidence though - only the other day I was wondering about that weird creepy little table with the bandy legs and short skirt (haven't been able to get it out of my head :shock: ). Can anybody point me to it on the net?


----------



## CHJ (3 Feb 2011)

Jacob":3e52kqi8 said:


> .....Coincidence though - only the other day I was wondering about that weird creepy little table with the bandy legs and short skirt (haven't been able to get it out of my head :shock: ). Can anybody point me to it on the net?




Can you find it on the original makers site?

http://www.koomen.demon.co.uk/


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2011)

CHJ":2iksxe8d said:


> Jacob":2iksxe8d said:
> 
> 
> > .....Coincidence though - only the other day I was wondering about that weird creepy little table with the bandy legs and short skirt (haven't been able to get it out of my head :shock: ). Can anybody point me to it on the net?
> ...


Was it Koomen? I couldn't find it on his site.


----------



## CHJ (3 Feb 2011)

Jacob":esw9djld said:


> ...Was it Koomen? I couldn't find it on his site.




Well I took it to be as Tony's comment led me to the link:
post256157.html#p256157

Or were you referring to an earlier piece shown in the thread.


----------



## Jacob (3 Feb 2011)

No it was another item/maker, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Jacob (28 May 2012)

This thread is a bit quiet. Nobody spotted any nice furniture lately? Surely not.
Some nice chairs here http://www.surolle.se/om-surolle/blogg.html if you scroll down a bit. He's son of Wille Sundqvist author of the famous "Swedish Woodcarving techniques"


----------



## Billy (28 Jun 2013)

I have been to some jumblesales and managed to purchase a really nice armchair for a bargain.

Unfortunately I don't have a camera here at the moment, otherwise I would post some pics. But as soon as get ti I will take some pictures and upload them here. Really nice piece, though it needs to be upholstered, of course. but as soon as it is repaired I am sure it will look gorgeous in my flat which I have been re-decorating a lot. The new wall art I bought makes for a real eye-catcher especially


----------

